# OT > Offtopic >  Yrityksen arvon määrittäminen

## Nrg

> Pörssiyhtiön markkina-arvo on osakkeen hinta closessa kertaa markkinoilla olevien osakkeiden määrä. Valtion tai muun instanssin kokonaan omistaman yhtiön markkina-arvo on sen tasearvo. Mikähän muuten VR:n tapauksessa tämä olisi?


Markkina-arvo on se arvo, joka hyödykkeestä (vapailla) markkinoilla maksetaan. Tässä tapauksessa sen määrittää se ostaja, joka suostuu siitä korkeimman hinnan oletetussa myyntitilanteessa maksamaan. VR:n markkina-arvo ei ole sama kuin tasearvo, vaikkei sitä tällä hetkellä vapailla markkinoilla mitatakaan. Se on tällä hetkellä tuntematon. Tokihan laskettaessa vaikkapa valtion tasetta on mielestäni ainakin perusteltua laskea VR-Groupin arvo tämän tasearvona, koska muutakaan mittaria ei ole eikä markkina-arvoa ole hyödyllistä käyttää mikäli laki ei salli sen realisointia.

Siis edelleen, yrityksen arvo määritetään tulevaisuudesta nykyhetkeen diskontattujen tuottojen summana, ei tasearvona. Tämä toki olettaen rahoitusteorian mukaan niin, että markkinoilla osataan arvioida tulevaisuuden tuottoja ja määrittää yritykselle tuottovaatimus. Yrityksen arvo voi olla tasearvo markkinoilla, jolloin markkinoilla on yleinen käsitys siitä, että yritys tuottaa nykyisellä pääomalla juurikin sijoittajien tuottovaatimuksen verran tulevaisuudessa. Kuitenkin, kuten Elmokin edellä totesi, on perusrahoitusteoria jokseenkin paradoksaalinen, sillä sijoittajien tuottovaatimus ei ole mikään konkreettinen luku ja teoria perustuu nimenomaan vain tuotoille eikä nykyiselle pääomalle. Arvonnousua ei silloin lasketa, eikä voikaan laskea, tuotoksi tulevaisuuden myyntivoittona, vaan mikäli arvo nousee ja osake myydään, luopuu myyjä silloin jälleen kohonneista tuotoista tulevaisuudessa. Mikäli odotetaan arvon nousevan tulevaisuudessa, pitäisi sen nousta välittömästi, sillä arvonnousu perustuu kohonneille tulevaisuuden tuottoennusteille. Ja tulevaisuuden ennustaminen taasen on ala, jonka saralla harva ihminen on täydellisesti kunnostautunut.

Arkielämässä asiahan ei tietystikään ole täsmälleen näin, vaan moni laskee tekevänsä voittoa yrityksen tulevalla arvonnousulla. Tämä kuitenkin tarkoittaa käytännössä sitä, että ostajalla on markkinoita paremmat tiedot yrityksestä tai ainakin hän niin luulee. Myös erilaiset automaattiset sijoitusohjelmat, -algoritmit sekä shorttaus ym. tuppaavat jyrkentämään osakkeiden kurssikehityksiä.




> On niin teoreettista että. [--] ...tai sitten tutkitaan menneitä tilikausia ja arvioidaan tulevia ja niiden perusteella arvataan, minkälaista liikevoittoa firma tulevina vuosina tekee ja päätetään arvo sen perusteella.


Tämähän on täsmälleen sama asia kuin rahoitusteoria.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tokihan laskettaessa vaikkapa valtion tasetta on mielestäni ainakin perusteltua laskea VR-Groupin arvo tämän tasearvona, koska muutakaan mittaria ei ole eikä markkina-arvoa ole hyödyllistä käyttää mikäli laki ei salli sen realisointia.


Kiitoksia uudesta ketjusta. Mutta rupesin nyt miettimään, että kun konsernitilinpäätöksen tasekin tehdään vain tytäryhtiöiden taseiden yhdistelmänä, on siinäkin tytäryhtiöt vain tasearvollaan, eivät markkina-arvollaan? Joten on ihan loogista, että VR on valtion taseessakin tasearvollaan.

Sijoitusomaisuus sitten erikseen toki.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:23 ----------




> Tämähän on täsmälleen sama asia kuin rahoitusteoria sillä erotuksella, että avainluku liikevaihdon sijasta on tuotto eli voitto.


Varmaan lukuvihre sinulla. 339-DF kirjoittaa "liikevoitto", ei "liikevaihto". [Edit: korjattu]

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:23 ----------

Ja mun paradoksaalisuusviittaus oikeastaan liittyi enemmän siihen, että rahoitusteorian mukaan yrityksen ei tarvitse jakaa osinkoja koskaan, mutta silti arvo perustuu odotettuihin osinkotuottoihin. Eli teoriassa meillä voisi olla yhtiö, josta ei ikinä saa rahaa ulos (yritys sijoittaa rahat aina uudelleen kasvuun), mutta jonka arvo nousee koko ajan, niin kauan kuin sijoittajat uskovat, että "kyllä se vielä joskus jakaa ne osingot ulos".

Omistuksesta voisi tietysti olla jotain muutakin hyötyä kuin rahallista tuottoa pääomalle, mutta sitä nyt ei rahoitusteoriassa huomioida.

Mutta siis joo, osakkeesta saadaan myymällä se summa mikä siitä kuuluu saada juuri siksi, että se ostaja odottaa saavansa sen tuoton siitä ulos. Jos myyn osakkeen, minä siis tavallaan lainaan siltä ostajalta rahat ja maksan ne takaisin tulevaisuudessa niillä osinkotuotoilla. Paitsi ettei minun tarvitse huolehtia siitä maksusta, vaan ostaja saa ne suoraan osaketta vastaan. Tavallaan. Ei ehkä maailman paras vertaus. Enkä varsinkaan ole taannut, että se ostaja ne tuotot myös saa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:39 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:23 ----------

Mutta tosiaan: osakkeen nykyinen arvo tosiaan aina sisältää sen kaiken sillä hetkellä saatavissa olevan tiedon jo siitä, mikä yrityksen kyky tehdä tulosta tulevaisuudessa on. Ja tämä pätee yhtä lailla VR Osakeyhtiöön sikäli, että myydessään VR osittain tai kokonaan valtio laskisi sen tiedon ja pyytää yhtiöstä sen verran. Jos siis vain osaa laskea sen oikein. Ja siinä tosiaan ei ole merkitystä sillä, miten VR on maksanut osinkoja tai miten se niitä sille uudellekaan omistajalle maksaisi. Vaikka osinkoa ei makseta ulos, se jää yrityksen tulevaisuuden osingonmaksukyvyksi eli lisäytyy osakkeen arvoon. Ja olettaen tietysti, että yhtiö sijoittaa sen niin, että se voi tulevaisuudessa maksaa osinkoa entistä paremmin.

----------


## Nrg

> Kiitoksia uudesta ketjusta. Mutta rupesin nyt miettimään, että kun konsernitilinpäätöksen tasekin tehdään vain tytäryhtiöiden taseiden yhdistelmänä, on siinäkin tytäryhtiöt vain tasearvollaan, eivät markkina-arvollaan? Joten on ihan loogista, että VR on valtion taseessakin tasearvollaan.
> 
> Sijoitusomaisuus sitten erikseen toki.


Ihan totta. Taseenhan on tarkoitus olla käytännössä numeerinen poikkileikkaus yrityksestä, eikä niinkään ennuste tai odote tulevaisuudesta. Miksipä se siis olisikaan jotain muuta niin yksityisellä kuin julkisellakaan puolella. Pitäisi aina jaksaa muistaa ajatella muutama askel pidemmälle niin saattaisi hoksata paremmin. Taitaa kellonaika painaa jo tässä vaiheessa iltaa.

Ja tosiaan, oma vastaukseni alkoi mennä jo niin räikeästi ohi aiheen, että päätin säästää moderaattorilta hieman vaivaa. Taidettiin vielä jossain ketjussa erikseen huomauttaakin, että tällaisessa tapauksessa vastuu oikeasta ketjusta on kirjoittajalla eikä moderaattorilla.




> Varmaan lukuvihre sinulla. 339-DF kirjoittaa "liikevoitto", ei "liikevaihto".


Oikein bongattu. Vetoan edelleen myöhäiseen kellonaikaan, korjasin alkuperäistä viestiäni oikean tilanteen mukaiseksi.




> Eli teoriassa meillä voisi olla yhtiö, josta ei ikinä saa rahaa ulos (yritys sijoittaa rahat aina uudelleen kasvuun), mutta jonka arvo nousee koko ajan, niin kauan kuin sijoittajat uskovat, että "kyllä se vielä joskus jakaa ne osingot ulos".


Näitä pohtimalla saa kyllä nopeasti päänsä jumiin. Tavallaanhan jättämällä osingon maksamatta yritys viestittää saavansa näin jääneelle sisäiselle pääomalle vähintään sijoittajien tuottovaatimuksen mukaisen tuoton, mutta silloinhan kurssi ei nouse, ellei ennuste tulevista tuotoista nouse yli tuottovaatimuksen. Eli euro, josta ei tullutkaan osinkoa osakkeenomistajalle, muuttuu yhdeksi tai useammaksi osaksi tulevaisuudessa, jotka diskontattuna ja yhteen laskettuna ovat nykyhetkessä tuo samainen euro. Jos kuitenkin yleinen uskomus on, että tuo summa onkin yli euron, kurssi nousee vastaavaksi. Eli periaatteessahan mikäli tuottoaste ja -vaatimus pysyvät samana, kurssikin pysyy samana, kun nimellisesti tuotto on suurempaa, mutta vastaavasti ajallisesti kauempana. Mistä taas syntyy se omituinen tilanne, että kurssi pysyy samana kun osinkoja ei jaeta, mutta laskee, kun niitä jaetaan. Eli jakamattomalle osingolle pitää saada entistä tuottovaatimusta suurempi tuotto, jotta kurssi nousisi, eikä kohoavalla kurssilla tehdä varinaista tuottoa. Myymällä osake, jonka kurssi on noussut, tehdään yhdenvertainen vaihtokauppa kun tulevaisuuden spekulatiiviset, suuremmat tuotot vaihdetaan tämän hetken pienemmäksi rahamääräksi.

Tuossa päättelyssä saattaa kyllä olla virhe ellei parikin, en ole kovinkaan syvällisesti rahoitusteoriaan tutustunut. Huomenna jos vain on aikaa ja kun väsyttääkin vähemmän, voin kyllä ottaa kynän ja paperia ihan mielenkiinnosta töherrellä pari skenaariota, niin homma varmaan selkenee - tai hämmentää vain enemmän.

EDIT: huomasin syyllistyneeni taas liian lyhyen aikavälin ajatteluun. Osakkeen arvohan pysyy toki samana sen hetken yli, kun osinko jätetään maksamatta, mutta kasvaa osingonmaksuperiodin ajan, kun tulevat tuotot lähestyvät nykyhetkeä. Eli diskonttotekijöiden potenssit tipahtavat lopulta yhdellä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ja tosiaan, oma vastaukseni alkoi mennä jo niin räikeästi ohi aiheen, että päätin säästää moderaattorilta hieman vaivaa. Taidettiin vielä jossain ketjussa erikseen huomauttaakin, että tällaisessa tapauksessa vastuu oikeasta ketjusta on kirjoittajalla eikä moderaattorilla.


Kyllä, tämä on totta. Ja olen itsekin syyllistynyt siihen liian usein. Mutta se on välillä kovin helppoa. Oikeastaan tämä vastauksenikin nyt lipsuu aiheesta. Ja tämäkin keskustelu kuitenkin lähti VR:n kontekstista ja oli aluksi vaikea siitä irrottaakin. Ja sitten kun huomaa, että pitäisi olla ihan oma ketjunsa, tekstiä on tullut jo ties kuinka monta viestiä... Mutta, yritämme parhaamme.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:34 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:33 ----------




> Oikein bongattu. Vetoan edelleen myöhäiseen kellonaikaan, korjasin alkuperäistä viestiäni oikean tilanteen mukaiseksi.
> 
> Näitä pohtimalla saa kyllä nopeasti päänsä jumiin.


Huomasin ihan saman. Ja siksi vetoan myös kellonaikaan. Ja luen vastauksesi aamulla. Tämä asia on oikeasti yksinkertaisempaa kuin miltä sen vastauksissani sain näyttämään.  :Smile:

----------

